# Are You Ready For A Laugh?



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

I have an aquarium with BIG goldfish. Lately one of the goldfish has become mean and ornery so he was removed and taken to our local pet store where they will take fish...and so the day began......

This locally owned pet store also has 3 resident pet tortoises. No, not turtles, tortoises, they are so fun to watch and I had watched them chowing down on piles of fresh veggies. They have free roam of the place, it's really cool.

Except one problem....tortoises aren't potty trained. The don't scratch at the door or bark to be let out







, they just .....go. And so my day began....roughly.

You see, they just pee when they need to...on the linoleum floors. Um....wet floor for any reason and my flip flops ...not a good combo. WHAM! I met the floor . I enjoyed seeing the tortoises but no desire to see them eye to eye.

The dr's office staff was having a great time with my story, I had them rolling. They said I won the prize for the day







. My daughter sez I won the "pees prize". Wrist was swollen and numb, not broken or fractured, just jammed the old bones together. All is well, except my dignity









I went to pharmacy for meds and have known them all for years up there and told them what happened, they were laughing so hard and a customer in line almost peed *himself.*









Sure glad I can laugh at myself and be not "peesed" off


----------



## wolfwood

....a story _*ONLY*_ T. could tell!

I do hope those jammed bones behave themselves and heal quickly.


----------



## BlueWedge

I always thought you were funny.







Glad you didn't mess yourself up worse and are recovering.


----------



## tdvffjohn

That story was a real pisser


----------



## rdvholtwood

tdvffjohn said:


> That story was a real pisser


----------



## vtxbud

Doxie---Glad it was nothing more serious than the "bruised" dignity.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

duckyboy1975 said:


> Aahaha. How much money you getting from the out of court settlement?
> 
> ___________
> Maybe all one can do is hope to end up with the right regrets. - Arthur Miller


no settlement be pursued, I am fine. I do have to go back in there though and hope to see they are doing something about the tinkling tortoises.
When I left I saw the cutest Doxie-mix puppy for sale....having a new puppy would have made me feel better but Cricket wouldn't have like it one bit


----------



## kywoman

While camping last weekend I tripped and fell on my girlfriends lap we were laughing so hard I almost peed myself and her too.... Getting older SUCKS!!


----------

